# Missing System Fonts.- How to Reestore Them???



## Stejimenez (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi:

In a previous post I have received a lot of help from you guys.. so here I Go Again.

A couple of weeks ago I had a mess by copying fonts on /Mac HD/Library/Fonts. I Used Lynotype Font explorer to "Clean" my system folder. The problem that I have found is that it has erased (or I Have Erased) some of the files thst should be on this library/fonts folder. Now Im getting a lot of Not found files. Doing a Spotlight search I connot find the files in My HD. Checking one by one from a list published by someone in this place I have manged to identify at least 15 without even getting to the letter D. 

The question is... Is there a way to "Reintall" this fonts from the DVD's without having to reintall my whole operating system? 

Im getting a lot of missing fonts in Keynote Templates and Powrpoint Templates... Search my whole drive and the files are not Found. But also i Have a lot of apps installed right now and i dont want to spend the time reinstalling OS X and the 4 or 5 days reinstalling apps.

I'm new to Os x, that's why I have Made this Mess!!!

The list of files that should be on my "Mac HD/Library/Fonts", according to a post I Saw here is:

#Gungseouche.dfont
#HeadlineA.dfont
#PCmyoungjo.dfont
#Pilgiche.dfont
?? Pro.ttf
????.ttf
????.ttf
????.ttf
AlBayan.ttf
AlBayanBold.ttf
AmericanTypewriter.dfont
Andale Mono
Apple Chancery.dfont
Apple LiSung Light.dfont
Apple Symbols.ttf
AppleMyungjo.dfont
Arial Black
Arial MT Cn Lt
Arial Narrow
Arial Rounded Bold
ArialHB.ttf
ArialHBBold.ttf
Aristocrat LET Fonts
Ayuthaya.ttf
Baghdad.ttf
Baskerville.dfont
Bertram LET Fonts
BiauKai.dfont
Bickley Script LET Fonts
BigCaslon.dfont
BlairMdITC TT-Medium
Bodoni MT Ultra Bold
Bodoni Ornaments ITC TT
Bodoni SvtyTwo ITC TT
Bodoni SvtyTwo OS ITC TT
Bookman
Bordeaux Roman Bold LET Fonts
Bradley Hand ITC TT-Bold
Brush Script
Chalkboard.ttf
ChalkboardBold.ttf
CharcoalCY.dfont
Cochin.dfont
Comic Sans MS
Copperplate.dfont
Corsiva.ttf
CorsivaBold.ttf
Courier New
DecoTypeNaskh.ttf
DevanagariMT.ttf
DevanagariMTBold.ttf
Didot.dfont
Equation Editor Fonts
EuphemiaCASBold.ttf
EuphemiaCASItalic.ttf
EuphemiaCASRegular.ttf
Futura.dfont
GenevaCY.dfont
Georgia
Gill Sans Condensed Bold
GillSans.dfont
GujaratiMT.ttf
GujaratiMTBold.ttf
Gurmukhi.ttf
HelveticaCY.dfont
HelveticaNeue.dfont
Herculanum.dfont
Hoefler Text.dfont
Humana Serif ITC TT
Impact
InaiMathi.ttf
Jokerman LET Fonts
Kai.dfont
Klang MT
Krungthep.ttf
KufiStandarGK.ttf
Lettertypen Vergelijkingseditor
LunaITC TT Bold
Machine ITC TT
MarkerFelt.dfont
Mona Lisa Solid ITC TT
MshtakanBold.ttf
MshtakanBoldOblique.ttf
MshtakanOblique.ttf
MshtakanRegular.ttf
MTExt
Nadeem.ttf
New Berolina MT
NewPeninimMT.ttf
NewPeninimMTBold.ttf
NewPeninimMTBoldInclined.ttf
NewPeninimMTInclined.ttf
NISC18030.ttf
Old English Text MT
Optima.dfont
Papyrus.dfont
Party LET Fonts
PlantagenetCherokee.ttf
PortagoITC TT
Raanana.ttf
RaananaBold.ttf
Sathu.ttf
Script MT Bold
Silom.ttf
Skia.dfont
Stone Sans ITC TT
Stone Sans OS ITC TT
Stone Sans SC ITC TT
Thonburi.ttf
Times New Roman
Trebuchet MS
TremorITC TT
Verdana
Wanted LET Fonts
Webdings
Zapf Chancery
Zapf Dingbats
Zapfino.dfont

Can Anyonel Help Me??

Best Regards,

Stejimenez


----------



## bobw (Feb 16, 2007)

You can use Pacifist to extract the fonts from your OS disc.


----------



## zberlin (Feb 17, 2007)

just to give you some guidance OS X has two directories for fonts one in the system /Libraries/Fonts  and one specific to each user /Users/"user_name"/fonts.  The reason you have two folders is as follows.  In the system folder OS X uses these fonts to operate the system such as icons, menus task bars etc.  Deleting these fonts may destabilize the OS. Maybe the more advanced users can verify this.  Most if not all applications will use fonts from the user's fonts folder.

Normally u should only install/delete files in the master directory if you know what you're doing.  Actually a rule of thumb is only install things in your user_name's directories.  The reason being that any problem that occurs would be local and not systemic. 

The way to re-install your default fonts is as follows:
(1) insert OS X install disc 1
(2) once disk is mounted, scroll down and open the following
System => Installation => Packages
(3) In this folder you will find a lot of useful things one of them is titled, "additionalfonts.pkg"
(4) double click on it and it should reset your fonts folder to it's default setting

Some of the fonts u outlined are not default to OS X.  With those I recommend reinstalling the application.

Remember.. this is not windows. Everything in Mac has a well throughout reason.  I was a windows user some time ago.  I recommend that you buy some training manuals on the OS

I hope this helps


----------



## Stejimenez (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for your Help,

I Used Pacifist and it worked like a charm. Thanks BobW.

Zberlin, I do Have 3 os X books... But this OS is so great that sometimes I do things withot thinking I can do Some Damage.

S. Jimenez.


----------



## bobw (Feb 18, 2007)

> just to give you some guidance OS X has two directories for fonts



OS X Has three font folders;

System/Library/Fonts

Library/Fonts

User/Library/Fonts


----------



## zberlin (Feb 18, 2007)

you're right


----------



## DArtagnan (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool, this info saved me ass to 

Thanks


----------



## iDad (Mar 9, 2011)

perfect .just what I needed .....thanks guys


----------

